# "Utah, Utah, Utah Man - I Cry?"



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just. Wow. 
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/c...e-stress-of-final-exams/ar-AAwmrBg?li=BBnb7Kz

Figured humor was the best place to post this.

Go Utes! hehe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You don't like the idea? I think BYU could institute it too, but they should put the first one in Lavell Edwards Stadium for the fans. The line might be a bit long though.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> You don't like the idea? I think BYU could institute it too, but they should put the first one in Lavell Edwards Stadium for the fans. The line might be a bit long though.


After last night, the Jazz need one too!

I don't think BYU fans need a cry closet; they do it openly just fine!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I texted the story to my daughter at Utah State. She said they have dog cuddling rooms in Logan for stressed out students.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I spent 4 years at the U, and let's just say... there are a lot of reasons to cry when you're a student at that place.



GaryFish said:


> I texted the story to my daughter at Utah State. She said they have dog cuddling rooms in Logan for stressed out students.


At USU, there's also a designated crying area at the testing center. They request that all episodes be kept to a maximum of 10 minutes.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I texted the story to my daughter at Utah State. She said they have dog cuddling rooms in Logan for stressed out students.


How do I get the job as cuddle dog trainer at the University? Anyone? Vic


----------

